# Pole platform height on Gheenoe NMZ



## JeffW (Oct 16, 2010)

New member here... and please accept requisite apologies for asking age-old questions that many of you are tied of answering...
I'll endure appropriate hazing for asking newbie questions.
I did some searches as to polling platform height on a Gheenoe NMZ and I found no measured figures. I'm looking to determine an appropriate height for a polling platform on an NMZ for a guy that goes about 250lbs.

Have at it.     

Would someone be kind enough to direct me to appropriate threads?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was told not much more then 18" befor it gets real tiippy, but the strong arm platforms are 14" i believe. ive used one in between at 16" and felt relativly stable, thats how tall my platform will be, you cant go to high becasue of transom width and the tiller are of your motor.
CS


----------



## JeffW (Oct 16, 2010)

I was figuring it'd be less than 18" (turnbuckle to rear deck) platform. 14" inches seems about right intuitively.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

if your platform is boleted to the deck you dont need a turn buckle, and you can go a little taller, i guess it really boils down to your comfort in hights & stability


----------



## JeffW (Oct 16, 2010)

I should add, the boat I'm considering has a raised rear deck. The polling platform will sit atop that, attached via turnbuckle to the rear deck.

I want to keep true to the NoMotorZone paddlebility...but, will also use light motor for the Chesapeake bay (and such)....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I would contact Bob @ Strongarm. He has owned an tricked NMZ and he also designs/fabricates custom aluminum marine products especially for micros.

http://www.strongarm-products.com/

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1264903729/0#0


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

like this?


----------



## JeffW (Oct 16, 2010)

That's about right. 
Looks like 14" to me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely talk to Bob Reeves of Strongarm Products.
He'll be able to recommend a size off the bat, and has great pricing, great service, and great product.

I also suggest his tiller extensions.
Built tough, light, and very great price. 
It was said to be the "most comfortable tiller extension" by the higher powers that do the reviews.
It won out in the tiller extension "shoot out".


----------



## JeffW (Oct 16, 2010)

Roger that. Appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Jawva,  if you are looking for a platform for your NMZ remember one thing, the higher you go the more unstable your boat becomes. I am 225# and my platforms after lots of R&D were perfect for the NMZ. The polling platform was 12" high and the casting platform was 10" high both were "BOLTED" down do yourself a favor and do not use turnbuckles on an NMZ. The boat moves enough you do not want the platforms to move










Polling Platform 12" from deck 










Casting Platform with crustacean well 10" from deck.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I poled an NMZ with one of Bob's Strongarm Products poling platforms on the rear and it was great.
I actually felt more comfortable on the poling platform on the back than I did standing on the front deck(it didn't have a casting platform).


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

this one worked for me, but it could get a little too tippy at times


----------

